# Queensland - Budget & Time Help!



## ChaseTheBLUE (May 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!

I have been to Australia once, did Melbourne to Newcastle on a WHV for 8 months before having to gracefully bow out and return home due to some issues. BUT I am already looking forward to my return trip.

My original plan on my first WHV was to end up in Cairns and leave from there but obviously that didn't end up happening.

Anyway, here's the plan:

I'd like to go back in September or October, spend two to three weeks traveling from Cairns down the East Coast until either Gold Coast/Brisbane/Byron, not 100% decided on which yet, or how I'm going to do this trip.

Then I'd like to spend a few weeks back in Newcastle with my boyfriend and the other friends I made there.

So my questions for you are these:


What are some must-see spots up the East coast?
How long would you spend travelling down the coast?
How much money should I realistically expect to need for this trip (not including airfare to Aus or my time in Newy)

***IMPORTANT NOTE: I do not drive, so will likely be doing trains/planes/buses down the coast***


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

1. get a copy of the lonely planet guide and form your own list
2. you could do it in three weeks but you'll be skipping big parts. if you wanted to do everything then i would take 6 - 9 weeks.
3. i would say AUD $100 - 150 per day all up, including bus fares
4. enjoy your trip


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE (May 21, 2011)

I do have the lonely planet but I was hoping for some input from people who have been there 

and thank you =). I'm thinking about just doing Cairns and North at this point, and saving the entire coast trip until I have a drivers license and can rent a camper van and do it that way.


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

when you say north, where do you mean?

i think three weeks for cairns to the gold coast is pretty good.

i would recommend..
* going snorkelling/scuba on the outer reef from cairns (that's the best place to do it, further south is still good but not *as* good!)
* airlie beach / whitsunday boat tour
* 1770 / agnes water
* hinchinbrook
* fraser island
* going out west somewhere.. maybe carnarvon gorge?

but read your LP or speak to other people from your country who have been here... the sort of travel i would do as a local with a car and only a few weeks away from work is a lot different to what you do as a backpacker with a bus ticket and a long time away from work! and some things that are interesting for backpackers are really boring for locals and vice versa.

hope this helps


----------



## ChaseTheBLUE (May 21, 2011)

I don't have a long time away from work on this trip, only coming over for a few weeks (and planning to spend a good portion of that few weeks with the boyfriend in Newcastle).

I have read the LP cover to cover more than once . 

Good point to speak to other travellers rather than locals though, since you're absolutely right in what I might find interesting as a tourist could differ from what you'd want to do as a local. 

Thanks a ton for the input =)


----------



## rayeric (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree with what ever is said by Dan. East coast offers lot to see. There are plenty of smaller towns, many beaches, the Great Barrier Reef, national parks along the east coast. I feel the best place to start your travel down the East Coast is Cairns. A guidebook is the best way to have the details of various attractions and with the help of a guidebook you can easily choose the places that interest you the most.

Newcastle is also a very nice place to stay and you will have a great time there.


----------



## jcljones (Jul 22, 2011)

I think anywhere a long the great barrier reef is a must. It truly is one of the natural wonders. Cairns, mission beach, Airlie Beach and the Witsundays are close to it and really fun cites to visit. All of them these places could be seen in a short period of time. Money depends what you do, flying to Cairns is not that expensive. To come down the coast you can get bus tickets. You can get off at any stop and get back on whenever you want. So you can spend some time in brisbane and byron bay on the way down.


----------

